# Laminitis induced by carrots and apples!!!



## pocket (15 March 2007)

My friends section A pony has just been diagnosed with stress induced laminitis, the vet was called, gave diuretics and analgesia.  He gave advice on diet etc and initial management, he went on to suggest that new research states that carrots and apples should be limited in M&amp;M's particularly as something in them can induce laminitis!  

Has anyone heard of this?  For years, I have fed carrots and apples as part of a daily regime, should it be reduced?


----------



## LauraBaxendale (15 March 2007)

Hadn't heard that. I guess too many off them in the diet could maybe lead to changes in the gut flora that could lead to lamintis...... interesting!


----------



## Tia (15 March 2007)

Well yes of course I've heard of it.  Gosh this has been common knowledge for years and years.  Carrots and apples are full of sugar so raises the blood-sugar levels and shouldn't be fed to laminitics.  I never feed them to any of my horses - I far prefer swedes or turnips as the sugar levels are far safer.


----------



## Chex (15 March 2007)

Yeah, I've heard this. I still feed apples and carrots, but I wouldn't to a horse that was prone to or likely to get laminitis. My friends shetty isn't allowed either as she gets lami at the drop of a hat!


----------



## TGM (15 March 2007)

Laminitis can be caused by excess soluble carbohydrates (ie sugars and starches) in the diet.  Some horses and ponies are much more susceptible than others - hence some ponies can stuff themselves with lush grass and never get laminitis whilst others seem to get it at the drop of a hat.

Apples and carrots both contain sugar, and whilst a single apple or carrot won't contain enough sugar to cause laminitis on its own, if a laminitis prone animal is also getting other sources of soluble carbohydrates then a few apples or carrots may just be enough to tip them over the edge.


----------



## the watcher (15 March 2007)

I don't think it is any big secret and has been well known to owners whose horses are prone to lami for many years..doesn't apply to me, being a big meanie I don't feed any fruit or veg..they have grass for their greens


----------



## Weezy (15 March 2007)

Nothing new to me either. I am a big meany too, mine VERY rarely get carrots or apples, grass and hay is enough!


----------



## filly190 (15 March 2007)

I am aware of this fact, and so limit the amount of carrots my 3 horses have.  One small bag lasts them a week.  I have seen my local riding school park a trailer full of them to feed horses stood hock knee in mud and it makes me shudder.

This leads me to believe that it is'nt that well known about and at least you have good information from your vet on the subject.  

Good luck with getting him better.


----------



## madhector (15 March 2007)

not news to me, hector had laminitus last year for the first time ever and i have since stopped feeding carrots and apples to him, not worth the risk IMO he gets the odd swede and plenty of grass, and if i deserves a treat he gets a suger free polo (because im parinoid 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## K_T (15 March 2007)

I'm mean too!  Only very occasionally will I feed apple and carrot after finding out how much sugar they contain!


----------



## welshies (15 March 2007)

Had heard this but more about apples. Apples do contain a lot of sugar as does all fruit, but small amounts is good for them (as always moderation is the key) My sec d has half an apple a day as its the easiest thing to push his tablets into and has a couple of carrots.  Carrots are also 80% water so don't give up on them totally!  Also don't forget tack shop carrots are only available in winter so at less risk anyway! Obviously wo't do them any harm to stop them but you hae to think about the bigger picture and wether these thing affect your horse!


----------



## Sags_Deer (15 March 2007)

there is sugar in carrots and apples, sugar  causes laminities.


----------



## Tia (15 March 2007)

Feed swedes - carrots have 4 times more sugar in them than swedes do.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (16 March 2007)

Yes i have also heard this, i think moderation is key also, my girl usually has one small apple and a carrot each day coated in cod liver oil and laminaze &amp; glucosymine with no problems ( she doesnt want her happy hoof now she is out at grass 24/7-difficult little moo-same every year!) i have to coat her supplements in something and it seems fine for her, i do give her other veg too but most of the time its an apple and carrot


----------



## Wooleysmum (17 March 2007)

Yes you cant feed them tons of apples or carrots due to their sugr content. Like all feed in laminitics, no ad lib anything.


----------



## mrsbloggett (21 March 2007)

Yep, been there and got the huge vet bills to show for it!  I used to feed my NF pony carrots, apples, bananas, you name it only to discover that was what was keeping her suffering from almost constant low grade lami.  It has taken several very costly visits to Newmarket to learn the hard way!


----------



## Doublethyme (21 March 2007)

Yes I don't feed my mare carrots or apples and am seen as being incredibly mean at my yard!!    Rather that than tipping her laminitis over the edge though.

Amazes me how many some people stuff into their horses though with not a thought.

My mare does get the odd hand fed apple, but not as a general thing.


----------

